# Your crudest bottles



## carobran (May 26, 2012)

Whatcha got? I dont really have any overly crude bottles in my collection but I love looking at pictures of em.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's my entry, not the crudest I have ever owned but one I still have and like. It is a Punkin' seed with too much glass for the mold. It squeezed out at the neck / shoulder, caused a swirly glob in the same area inside and the bottom is also VERY thick (not shown).


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's my only real MONSTER, it has a Orange Peel surface over the entire bottle as you can see. I consider it in the top 5 in my collection because of it, I have to acquire a smooth version so I can display them together...

 I'd like to know what causes such a thing to happen....


----------



## botlguy (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> Here's my only real MONSTER, it has a Orange Peel surface over the entire bottle as you can see. I consider it in the top 5 in my collection because of it, I have to acquire a smooth version so I can display them together...
> 
> I'd like to know what causes such a thing to happen....


 
 That is way KUHL, definitely a keeper. I believe that "Orange Peel" effect comes from a mold that was newly cleaned and oiled. I am sure Red can / will add a more definitive explaination.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 1, 2012)

Well both of you Jim's have me stumped and interested at the same time.

 botlguy  Your bottle a has to be a parison that got pinched in the initial mold closing effort.  The mold was opened and then closed around the parison again.  The pinch that shows on the base of the neck confirms that.  I would like to see a set of pictures, taken with a white neutral backing - to better asses the direction of the parison form when it was pinched.  It is a very unique example.

 epackage  Your bottle is also very fascinating.  I read botlguy's posted reference to me, but I don't think any molds were ever covered with an oil like he suggested.  That isn't to say it wasn't done, but the surface looks like something was put on it - that is for sure.  
 Molds were lubricated with oil on a cotton swab, putting the swabbing oil in the mold where the glass wasn't releasing right.  I can't imagine doing the whole cavity like it was obviously done, in the mold your bottle came out of. 
 With my experience and many of my collected bottles, show signs of glass conditions that provide evidence and hints of being made in wooden molds, ceramic molds, but I haven't seen the orange peel like it is on your "/ KINCH " bottle.
 I will be taking a copy of your picture with me to NY this summer and use it as a subject in one of our meetings at the Corning Glass Museum. this summer.   It seems like this type of thing comes along with me each year.

 Thanks for posting your interesting examples.   RED Matthews


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy to show the pic Red, if you would like to have it with you in person instead of a picture when you go I'll be happy to lend it to you for your trip there. Let me know when you are heading that way and I'll send it out for your personal inspection...Jim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's a few I have, these can't compare with the fantastic Missouri bottles that Tim recently posted, but they're crude still....This thread is tailor made for Road Dog,....and a few others I can't wait to see....[]

 I've always really liked this bottle,...gifted to me by forum member Anthony-John Cabello...(ajohn) Looks like melting ice!


----------



## Wilkie (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is "my" crudest bottle.  A beautifully ugly whiskey flask.  I posted this here on the forum several years ago when I first got it.  This was found in an antique store in Northern California.


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim, I think your orange-peel effect POSSIBLY may be from being dipped in hydro-fluoric acid. This was commonly done to removed sickness/stain in the 1970s before tumbling was commonplace. I have a local ponytiled med that has that same texture, maybe someone else has some experience with that????


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> Jim, I think your orange-peel effect POSSIBLY may be from being dipped in hydro-fluoric acid. This was commonly done to removed sickness/stain in the 1970s before tumbling was commonplace. I have a local ponytiled med that has that same texture, maybe someone else has some experience with that????


 
 Now that you mention it, yes I can see that as a possibility.. I've played with HFL, mostly on insides of really sick ones, and I see the resemblance..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

Great neck and lip on that flask Charlie!


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  CazDigger
> 
> Jim, I think your orange-peel effect POSSIBLY may be from being dipped in hydro-fluoric acid. This was commonly done to removed sickness/stain in the 1970s before tumbling was commonplace. I have a local ponytiled med that has that same texture, maybe someone else has some experience with that????


 Interesting thought, I guess I'd have to see another after someone tries it...

 I wonder what they stored it in in the 1700's since there wasn't plastics back then...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's one more of that Ayer's...


----------



## epackage (Jun 1, 2012)

By the way the inside is smooth like normal, the effect is only on the outside of the bottle...


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> Great neck and lip on that flask Charlie!


 

 I wish it was mine.. []


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

A whittled / rippled flask with nice color..


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 OOPS! [] Sorry Wilkie! Long week and my brain's not firing on all eight cylinders... Cool flask for sure.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry this pic's a little blurred, but these guys lean so bad I've got putty holding them upright...The light is poor in that area of the room.So here's a few "leaners...[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's the other side of the "Barrell's Indian Liniment..."


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 1, 2012)

The English KR-12 would have to be it.  Very crude molding, burst lip....everything but a pontil.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 1, 2012)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: sandchip
> 
> *


 





 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

Jimbo, that bottle is so bad ass it makes me want to throw up LOL

 ~Tim


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

That's a great Barrell's Joe!

 ~Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

I can tell our aging dig camera is losing it's sharp focus somehow....used to take better closeups...."Kendall's Amoline for the hair"....Got this one from Mark (Cazdigger) a few years back on ebay....


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

This things huge


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 1, 2012)

Here's my biggest leaner Joe... looks drunk lol


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 1, 2012)

Absolute bottle beauty!!  True examples of hand made glass.  Thank you all. RED Matthews


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

*


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76


 
 YES!!!! awesome.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

One for Rory....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76
> 
> Here's my biggest leaner Joe... looks drunk lol


 
 That's crazy....Love it...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: bottlekid76
> 
> That's a great Barrell's Joe!
> 
> ~Tim


 
 Thanks Tim! First bottle ever purchased at first bottle show! (Lowell, Mass, with Penn Digger)  [] $14.oo


----------



## CazDigger (Jun 1, 2012)

[





> I wonder what they stored it in in the 1700's since there wasn't plastics back then...


 
 They stored HF in beeswax bottles before plastic. I have seen them, inside little wooden cylinders.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jun 1, 2012)

This camera's giving me real frustration tonight[]....Just can't get good closeups,...even in strong light....Oh well, Crazy "carved" embossing on these little Parmalee bottles we dig....[]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 2, 2012)

Here is mine....


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 2, 2012)

Ugly stretch mark...


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 2, 2012)

Drippy pancake like lip....


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 2, 2012)

some sort of funny glass...what do you guys call for this? I can't help myself but wonder what is the cause of this??


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jun 2, 2012)

Some sort of.....


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice Crudes Ya'll. Here is a Bonplands with a knarly pontil that the maker pushed the pontil up too far causing the lower sides to buldge out.


----------



## Conch times (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm sure it was not made like this but it's still nasty!


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 2, 2012)

Nasty Indeed!


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is my crudest jar. He keeps watch over the others[8|].
 I will dig out my crudest bottle and post a pic.
 George


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Conch times
> 
> I'm sure it was not made like this but it's still nasty!


 

 I think this is a burn victim.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 3, 2012)

Really crude Rowlands


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 3, 2012)

Here is a crude Jaynes


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice Rory,You do have some fine looking meds in your collection.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Really crude Rowlands


  The American version of Rowlands Rory made in Southern New Jersey.This bottle has the blow pipe pontil mark 1815 to 1820. Your bottle looks English 1790 to 1800.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 3, 2012)

2.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 3, 2012)

3. Deep blow pipe pontil mark.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 3, 2012)

Three Turlington Balsam bottles the one in the center is pretty crude and has the long giraffe neck.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 3, 2012)

Small dark emerald green twisted double gathered Scent bottle refined but quite crude,made at the United Glass Manufactory of Caspar Wistar Alloway New Jersey 1750 to 1770. These are seen more commonly in clear and cobalt blue. The bottle is small at three inches long and one and 3 quarters of an inch at it widest point.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 3, 2012)

2.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Steve,  Neat glass.  That ROWLANDS sure hung in the mold too long before the bottle maker made the final blow.  A neat example of that problem.  I am sure the shoulders have very thin glass in them.  
 Hope all is well with you and yours.  Where is the Hockey player now?   
 Headed north soon I hope.  RED Matthews


----------



## baltbottles (Jun 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Here's my only real MONSTER, it has a Orange Peel surface over the entire bottle as you can see. I consider it in the top 5 in my collection because of it, I have to acquire a smooth version so I can display them together...
> 
> I'd like to know what causes such a thing to happen....


 

 Probably caused by being buried in heavily acidic conditions... We dig bottles that look like this every so often. I think its a combination of poor quality glass and very acidic soil. The fact that the inside does not show any deterioration is probably due to the bottle being buried upside down so no water or soil could get inside of the bottle during its burial.

 Chris


----------



## epackage (Jun 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> Probably caused by being buried in heavily acidic conditions... We dig bottles that look like this every so often. I think its a combination of poor quality glass and very acidic soil. The fact that the inside does not show any deterioration is probably due to the bottle being buried upside down so no water or soil could get inside of the bottle during its burial.
> 
> Chris


 Thanks Chris, that makes alot of sense....Jim


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 4, 2012)

Those Flared lip Rowlands are awesome Steve. I used to have a rolled lip one. Here is a crude Tarrants.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice Rory,you have to have the best medicine collection ever assembled.!!


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Steve, but I'm small potatoes compared to some of ya'll.[]  Here's another crude


----------



## Steve/sewell (Jun 5, 2012)

Then well call you tater tot Rory................[]  http://comedians.jokes.com/ron-white/videos/ron-white---tater-salad/  You still have some great bottles.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 5, 2012)

That'll work.[] Just don't call me late for dinner.[]


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 14, 2012)

This is my crudest bottle. Lots of junk in the mix, tons of bubbles, stretch marks, pontil and swirls.


----------



## georgeoj (Jun 14, 2012)

another view.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello Road Dog;  Now those are two great old bottles.  That lifted lip is unusual and must have happened because the finish tooled glass was too hot when the handler boy carried it to the lehr with a fork tool.  Neat example of crudeness.  The flask is outstandingly neat old glass forming.  I have to wonder what the bottom looks like.  Is there a mold seam across it?  
 RED Matthews


----------

